# LAV armor thickness?



## colgan (31 Jul 2001)

Just wondering if anybody can tell me if the LAV has the same armor thickness as the grizzly,cougar,bisson and coyote.


----------



## Bill Green (1 Aug 2001)

Didn‘t come across the thickness but I was reading the trial reports done by the US army using 36 Cdn Lav 111 and they claim it can stop a 14.5mm any direction and a 155 air burst.

It won the trial for the armour wheeled tank with an L68 canon 105mm.  This is the same gun that was used on the M60 tank.  They are in the process of a 6B$ purchase for 6 bde‘s worth of tanks and support veh (i think about 2000 veh)


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Aug 2001)

Armour thickness can be a hard thing to find. Seems that it‘s considered a fairly sensitive matter by some...


----------



## colgan (1 Aug 2001)

armor thickness is a sensitive matter.But janes tank guide states that the cougar has a thickness of 10 mm max, would the LAV be the same? and if not are the cougar, bisson,grizzly,husky(mowag apc‘s) able to stop the .50?


----------



## Recce41 (4 Aug 2001)

The thickness is about 3/8 to 1/2. the cougar,grizzly can take a 25mm round with add on.
the coyote lav about a 37mm.


----------



## colgan (5 Aug 2001)

What about without add on?    And is that 37mm on the lav and coyote with add on


----------



## jonezr (9 Aug 2001)

I find it very hard to believe that a LAV 3 can stop a 37mm round even with add on armour. If that is the case what exactly is the LAV supposed to take out with their 25mm guns. I don‘t believe that its armour is advanced enough to give that big of an advantage over other military forces.


----------



## colgan (9 Aug 2001)

I thought so too, but since I posted my mesg. I have been researching the subject and it looks like for the most part that info. is true . The info i found stated that they could handle 155 mm splinters, and with the add on 30 mm projectile.Now what type of 30mm weapon and type of ammo this is I don‘t know. None the less it is very impressive


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2001)

If it can‘t slow down a 105 apfsds, it doesn‘t really matter much. Your talking semantics and what ifs. Infantry & arty as part of the Combat Team are there to take care of small arms obstacles. LAV‘s, etc. are to big and attract to much attention. They don‘t have the advantage of sneak and peek. Rest assured the enemy will not waste small (ie:30 mm) resources on them. If our LAV‘s and Coyotes are a threat, the big guns will be sent to smoke them. 1 to 3 odds are the odds for armament as well as men. Tanks to take out LAV‘s would be the norm. Your only hope is in the meeting engagement where first shot, speed and surprise are on your side. And lots of praying.


----------



## Recce41 (10 Aug 2001)

Im a coyote C/c and the coyote/Lav can take about a 37mm. Remember the add on is spaced out about an 1" so that space between hull and addon is alot. a Coyote with a 3 Rd burst can go through
T72 without addon armour using the sabot rd. its not there to kill tanks but to defend its self, and for the inf., to kill light BTRs, BRDMs. 
                           Bold and Swift. :mg:


----------



## colgan (10 Aug 2001)

Recce 41 is the add on kevlar or steel? How many of these add on kits do we have? And will the 3 round burst penatrate any where on the T72 or just certian spots. thanks in advance for the info


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Aug 2001)

recce41,
? for you. Did you get tasked to come and play with me on my jaunt through Ontario next week? I got 2 Coyote att to my tp for the ex.


----------



## Recce41 (12 Aug 2001)

No, Im instructing res. until end of Aug. Who you with? Bold and Swift


----------



## para (12 Aug 2001)

yes I was wondering about the thickness of dat armour to COMRAD!


----------



## EX COELIS (29 Aug 2007)

OPSEC.


----------



## KevinB (29 Aug 2007)

Welcome to a whole new level of necroposts...

And something that probably does not need to get discussed here anyway.


----------



## Gunner (29 Aug 2007)

Agreed.  Locked.


----------

